# help



## namron (Oct 18, 2008)

I have read quite a bit on this site but I am still confused maybe some one can help me. I can take cats and soak them in aqua regia. I believe that works, have that figured out. A little history I have used hcl and nitric does not seem to be a problem. i have also used hcl and clorox does not seem to be a problem. I am having a problem precipitating the pgms out . I have gotten yellow, grey, and i got some red/orange precipitant. Should I use only distilled water or does it really matter? I have attached pictures these are using hcl and clorox and I used tap water. I have used ammonium chloride to precipitate, sometimes did not work. But I have crystal like precipitant in this .....what is this> any help appreciated. I have not tried to precipitate the pd out yet still working on pt. I am actually thinking about just using hcl and nitric seems to work better and also stick with distilled water. Looking for advice and thanks in advance. One more thing I bought Megan Rose's book this is how I got started doing this. This an excellent site for info and I appreciate it. I find this all interesting as a hobby.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

First off, you mentioned a Megan Rose book, what does her book suggest you do at this point with this material? 

Did the book give any processing instructions or did it just point you in a general direction?

I have outlined this process from start to finish, both in DVD video format (for sale by November 1st) and at great lengths here on the forum. Here's a sample of one of my previous PGM posts:

PGM process

I use HCl-Cl exclusively for leeching my cats.

I see several problems with your process.

1) You did not filter the solution from the cats properly, the filtrate should be 100% transparent before any precipitation.

2) You need to precipitate the mixed PGMs from the solution before separating them from each other.

3) Your solution was not concentrated enough (judging from it's color) when adding the ammonium chloride.

To salvage your batches, combined them and dissolve everything in a minimum amount of water and begin by filtering the solution 100% transparent with no suspended particles or cloudiness. Proceed with zinc precipitation and separation.

If you need more help, just ask.

Steve


----------



## namron (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the reply. The large pyrex bowl I used the hcl and clorox.
I filtered probably had 4 qts of filtered liquid. then I placed it on heat to evaporate this what I have. I did not put ammonium chloride in . But I get this crystal sludge. Thanks again . Also your dvd will be on your website for sale Nov. 1?


----------



## butcher (Oct 19, 2008)

I am no help here but those look like salts of your acids to me


----------



## Oz (Oct 19, 2008)

There you go Butcher, it is indeed sodium chloride from the household bleach he used. When you boil down your solution it will precipitate this out, one of the problems is these salts will also have values in them. Steve’s point of filtration is very important! I also don’t use zinc unless you want your values mixed as it is a catch all precipitant.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 19, 2008)

HCl-Cl solutions from cats should never be boiled down due to the formation of salts.

Follow my previous instructions and everything will work out fine:

1) Dissolve everything in a minimum of water.
2) Filter until 100% transparent. Coffee filters won't cut the mustard here, use a packed funnel to get the micro fine particulate out. 
3) Perform the zinc precipitation previously described.

Oz is correct the salt is mostly sodium chloride.

Steve


----------



## namron (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks guys. Answered my question. Makes alot of sense.


----------

